
Batsh – A Language That Compiles to Bash and Windows Batch - miduil
https://github.com/BYVoid/Batsh/blob/master/README.md
======
miduil
Just stumbled upon this and figured it might be time to resubmit. I'm a little
bit sad they didn't implement it Ash/Posix compatible - that would be the holy
grail - but I understand that would have made implementation much harder.

You can try it out here [https://batsh.org/](https://batsh.org/)

Previous Discussion (2014): 400 points - 124 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8254532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8254532)

